# [SOLVED] problem with nfs most wanted



## ardetoo (Feb 3, 2009)

hi everyone

i bought an original nfs most wanted cd

and i installed it on my pc 

when i run the game it work perfect but when i press enter in the end
the game run out and the the screen become black 

i send a massege to EA support and they said its a problem in DIRECT X











i dont know what to do
please help me

thanx:wink:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: problem with nfs most wanted*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Did EA give a more specific reason apart from it just being something to do with DirectX?

If they are saying it's definitely not a problem with their game files, then reinstall your chipset drivers, graphics driver and DirectX, rebooting after each one. Then go to Start > Run > *dxdiag* > Display tab and run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes area?

What graphics card and driver are you using?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: problem with nfs most wanted*

Did you install the latest patch for the game?

I've played and finished NFS most wanted 3 times, so the game is fine, there is some minor bugs but not the black screen.
try what Koala told you, and reinstall your directx
maybe you can try reinstalling the game doing this : 

copy the DVD content to your hard disk

after you copy it, enter to the directory where the install files are copied, open Autorun folder
right click on the Autorun.cfg and choose open, select Notepad (be sure to unselect the "Always use the selected program...")

now the file Autorun.cfg should be opened with Notepad

and you can see lots of lines

find the line DirectXVersion=9.0c
and change 9.0c to 0

so it looks like this DirectXVersion=0
save the file and install the game (from the HDD of course)


----------



## ardetoo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: problem with nfs most wanted*

thanx very much i install the game again on another hard and its work perfect

thanx alot:wink:


----------

